# lower pectorals look flabby and undeveloped



## lsgmuscle

i have been trying for not just months but what seems like ages now to really get my lower area of my pecs up to standard and im almost at giving up stage, i seem to gian very well everywhere else but the lower pecs dont have any defention to them what so ever, they look utter **** unless you take a picture cut of from the lower area. the nipples sort of poke down the body rather than the usual outfront and the area is just wobbly and doesnt seem to have much tissue there, ive even started training chest twice a weak cos im desprate to get it to repsond nicely beacuse it lets mt body down i feel.

my routine is as follwed

Monday

Flat bench 8-10 x 3

Incline Bench 8-10 x 3

decline bench 8-10 x 3

chest flys drop set (machine) starting at 118kg to the last notch

Friday

the same as the monday but using dumbells and cable cross overs instead of chest fly drops

i will post a picture up when i get a chance. thanks


----------



## Uriel

what's your bf like bro?

if you want speed things up - do a handstand and get a pic ...rotate 180 degress - hey presto - new avvy

85% of uk trouts should do this on POF lol


----------



## big_jim_87

lower your bf % job done!

thats about all you can do i think


----------



## lsgmuscle

i think my bodyfat is like 9% im not sure tho, but my chest just does not look like a chest should in my eyes yet everything else looks decent in my eyes my shoulders are pretty much rounded now like cannon balls yet the chest is letting the side down i honestly feel like giving up with my chest, maybe i just dont have good genetics for my pectorals, if i look in my halfway bathroom mirror i look in good shape if i go to a tall dressing room mirror it looks flat and ****, ild love to get a picture and i will to show you guys exactly what im on about shortly.


----------



## vduboli

lsgmuscle said:


> i think my bodyfat is like 9% im not sure tho, but my chest just does not look like a chest should in my eyes yet everything else looks decent in my eyes my shoulders are pretty much rounded now like cannon balls yet the chest is letting the side down i honestly feel like giving up with my chest, maybe i just dont have good genetics for my pectorals, if i look in my halfway bathroom mirror i look in good shape if i go to a tall dressing room mirror it looks flat and ****, ild love to get a picture and i will to show you guys exactly what im on about shortly.


It's Xmas worry about it in the new year...


----------



## lsgmuscle

vduboli said:


> It's Xmas worry about it in the new year...


haha i know my Christmas is prety much over now anyway im ready to eat one last meal then go to bed.

also refering back to the thread i thought of something that might be a reason it looks crapy lower pec area, i have an ingrown chest like a small pit in the middle?


----------



## big_jim_87

lsgmuscle said:


> i think my bodyfat is like 9% im not sure tho, but my chest just does not look like a chest should in my eyes yet everything else looks decent in my eyes my shoulders are pretty much rounded now like cannon balls yet the chest is letting the side down i honestly feel like giving up with my chest, maybe i just dont have good genetics for my pectorals, if i look in my halfway bathroom mirror i look in good shape if i go to a tall dressing room mirror it looks flat and ****, ild love to get a picture and i will to show you guys exactly what im on about shortly.


could be gyno?


----------



## lsgmuscle

big_jim_87 said:


> could be gyno?


i dont use gear!


----------



## Geonix

how much do you weigh?


----------



## darksider

If your pecs are flabby you need to lower your BF imo, you cant spot reduce fat unfortunately and training your chest is fine but you will only see the results when you have lowered your BF as I just said.


----------



## lsgmuscle

NickDuffy said:


> how much do you weigh?


im 5ft 3/4 and around 11 stone heaviest ive been is 13 which was a year ago


----------



## lsgmuscle

darksider said:


> If your pecs are flabby you need to lower your BF imo, you cant spot reduce fat unfortunately and training your chest is fine but you will only see the results when you have lowered your BF as I just said.


Its the lower area that is flabby not the upper area and middle, i will get a acurate calcution of my body fat when i get time


----------



## lsgmuscle

i will post a picture up in the morning, i keep taking them but the pictures let me down compared to looking in the mirror, body dysformia much?


----------



## Muscle

Not much mass there? High bf?


----------



## dtlv

I think it's a combination of not yet having a huge amount of mass in the pecs to give the shape, and a level of bodyfat which smoothes out the area.

If you get down to 10% b/fat or less then the seperation and clarity of lines becomes a lot better, and often a person will look bigger at around 10% b/f than say 15% even though they weigh less overall, purely because of the tighter, more shapely appearance.


----------



## lsgmuscle

Dtlv74 said:


> I think it's a combination of not yet having a huge amount of mass in the pecs to give the shape, and a level of bodyfat which smoothes out the area.
> 
> If you get down to 10% b/fat or less then the seperation and clarity of lines becomes a lot better, and often a person will look bigger at around 10% b/f than say 15% even though they weigh less overall, purely because of the tighter, more shapely appearance.


i see, but how did i gian decent mass from training overall and the chest just didnt respond very well, you can still see ive got pecs in a shirt they show well there but like i said its only the upper/mid section that peaks.


----------



## onthebuild

take a read of this http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/160077-working-outer-pectorals-best-technique.html it helped me feel a massive difference when training chest the other day. Felt so much more pumped and physically knackered afterwards, it was great! some guys have said its impossible to hit different parts of the pec so i guess you just have to do as many variations as you know to really smash them!


----------



## lsgmuscle

onthebuild said:


> take a read of this http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/160077-working-outer-pectorals-best-technique.html it helped me feel a massive difference when training chest the other day. Felt so much more pumped and physically knackered afterwards, it was great! some guys have said its impossible to hit different parts of the pec so i guess you just have to do as many variations as you know to really smash them!


Thanks mate very much ill have a read. I might even start a blog to keep track on chest progress.


----------

